# NYC June Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

All,

Discussions have been held on the FaceBook equivalent to this forum about a gathering this month of June (on the *NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community* FaceBook forum). Jonathan has once again graciously agreed to having this meeting at his home in mid-town Manhattan, possibly on the roof of his complex (no glass (bottles or containers) permitted per complex liability issues). 

The leading dates for the meet are currently Saturday afternoon, 6/22 and Saturday afternoon, 6/29. (Saturday afternoon, 6/15 is also a possibility, but I can't make it on that date...)

Please contact Jon (PM *JonRich* here on Dendroboard or PM *Jonathan Richardson* on FaceBook) if you have any preferences as to the date the gathering will be held on...

Jon --- per both FaceBook and DB responses - please let us know which date is most amenable to you...

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd be able to do Saturday the 29th!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I think there is a big event going on at black jungle on sat the 29th


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> I think there is a big event going on at black jungle on sat the 29th


Julio,

You are quite right! There's an Open House/Anniversary Sale - Black Jungle Retail Store & Greenhouse on the 29th in Turners Falls, MA <Welcome to Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!>. Somehow the event never made it to my Yahoo Calendar. I'll get to Jon on the FB Forum about the date - looks like our June gathering has been narrowed down to Saturday the 22nd.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*NYC June Gathering - this Saturday, 6/22*

NYC Area Froggers...

Our June NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place this Saturday afternoon, June 22nd. Jon Richardson has, once again, graciously offered his apartment for this gathering. He lives near 37th and 10th in Manhattan. Your name will need to be on a list given to Jon's doorman, or you will not be allowed into his building. If you plan to come, you need to contact Jon with a PM via the JonRich UserID here on Dendroboard, or via the Jonathan Richardson ID on Facebook so he can add you to the doorman list and to the headcount. He will also supply you with directions if you need them.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees or desserts. We may try collecting donations for pizza. If the weather is good, we'll move the event to Jon's roof. Note, however that glass bottles and containers are NOT permitted on the roof. 

At the last gathering a number of people brought plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for some. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or have for sale/trade please post your interest either in this June Gathering thread or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community).

Hope to see you there...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

No time listed. But we normally do the 6pm-10pm because we usually hold it on a Thursday or Friday...

I'm thinking because this is a Sat, we ca do something a bit earlier to make use of the day. Thinking something around 1pm'ish...

~Jon


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Alright, I will try to make it to this, but I may have to leave early. Hopefully I can make it! Cheers,
Melissa


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

ill bring some plant/orchid cuttings to trade. 
I also have some BB Leucomelas. They are half chocolate/nominant. None show any "chocolating" $20 or trade.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Time is set at 2pm people. See y'all Sat!


----------



## geckogirl (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sorry I missed the June meeting - hoping to make the July meeting depending on when it is. I'm new to Dendroboard but have been lurking here for a while gathering advice on setting up my new viv. I planted it about 4 weeks ago and so far, I think it's doing okay (no dead plants yet - knock wood). So now it's time to look for frogs. Does anyone know of anyone in the area who might have some blue & black Auratas?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Any plans on having one on a Sunday?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

geckogirl said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I missed the June meeting - hoping to make the July meeting depending on when it is. I'm new to Dendroboard but have been lurking here for a while gathering advice on setting up my new viv. I planted it about 4 weeks ago and so far, I think it's doing okay (no dead plants yet - knock wood). So now it's time to look for frogs. Does anyone know of anyone in the area who might have some blue & black Auratas?


Welcome. I'm still tossing around dates for the July meet. It will most likely be mid to late in the month to give everyone time to "save the date". The turn outs have been good (7-8 people). But we had one back in February that was about 15 people and that was a really fun time. 

Don't quote me , but I believe David (mordoria) had some blue and black auratus he was selling a few months back .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Any plans on having one on a Sunday?


Sunday is a possibility . But I think the slower public transportation situation on Sundays might be of concern. Butt, there is free parking all day out front the building on Sundays (Saturday is after 7pm).


----------

